# Something like Prescriptives Instant Gratification?



## Gali (Oct 24, 2010)

Obviously, Prescriptives went out of business... and so I am coveting the last of my Instant Gratification that I can find. If anyone else has used this, any suggestions for something similar in another brand?


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 24, 2010)

Some Prescriptives products are still being made available on their website, not sure if this is one of them: http://www.prescriptives.com/home.tmpl?ngextredir=1


----------



## Spadix (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi, 
  	I just saw your post.... I sell cosmetics and if you want a tube new in a box I do have.
  	I could post it on Amazon or Ebay, since you do not know me 
  	Let me know, one of my client wants a peel, I was going to suggest this one, but I can sell her Dior too.
  	That is how I found your post, I did a search to find out how much to charge her.
  	Ines


----------

